# Question on the Underbite: What to look for?



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

So searching "underbite" did not yield much other than "unless it is causing problems don't worry about it." What problems am I looking for? I have a breed that normally does not have an undershot jaw (APBT), but my pup does, and I guess I'm wondering what to look out for before it becomes a problem. According to the vet, all she told us to be on the lookout for is her teeth growing in and potentially damaging her gums. Anything else?

So far I have noticed:

Snoring-she is only 5 mos. old and my GF tells me she snores louder than I do sometimes.

Snorting-I know this is common in other "bully" breeds, typically those with short noses, but she seems to snort much more than our other pit.

Aside from the dental issues, I'm just wondering if there are any breathing issues to be concerned about, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the "problems" they are talking about is if you see any thing like open sores in the mouth..or discomfort while eating...that type of thing.....

Do you know if the under bite is a birth defect or is there something mixed in that gave him the under bite?....


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello pugmom,

Well, she certainly has no problems eating!  We are keeping an eye on her adult teeth as they grow in to see if there are going to be any problems there. So far so good.

She is a rescue, so I don't know if she is a mix or not, we were told by the rescue that she is pure pit, and was surrendered by a breeder, but who knows...


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

do you have a picture?.....she sounds cute....it could be from poor breeding..but could also be from mixing in AB or EB ...a lot of people that try to breed the "low rider pit" like to add EB....which of course have the under bite....but both my pug and Boston both have under bites and have no issues really....they as a breed (both pug and Boston) don't do well in extreme temp but thats about it...


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

It is kind of tough to tell in this pic, but you can see her lower lip juts out just a bit. It'll be a two person operation to actually snap a pic of her under bite, but i would describe it as that of a pug or bull dog type breed.

Pardon her boogers BTW. She was getting over kennel cough when we rescued her.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Well it looks like her muzzle is long enough that she should have little to no breathing issues (like pugs, eb, and bostons)....IMO she should do well...as long as she can chew with out any discomfort 

I see in your sig that you say mini pit bull?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Donatello has what I think is a _severe_ underbite. If you lift up his lips, his front teeth sit way back behind his bottom canines... The only think I notice that's difficult for him, is eating hard dog biscuits, and hard dog food... So I bought tiny dog biscuits, and his kibble is small enough to nearly feed a puppy. lol, Something cute though, sometimes his top lips get stuck on his teeth, so it looks like his snarling/growling... Too funny!

If you're concerned you can always ask your vet about it the next time you take her for a check-up.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Well it looks like her muzzle is long enough that she should have little to no breathing issues (like pugs, eb, and bostons)....IMO she should do well...as long as she can chew with out any discomfort
> 
> I see in your sig that you say mini pit bull?


Kewl thanks very much for your input.

Oh I joke around that ozzie (my other pit) is a "mini" pit bull because he's only about 45lbs. It just seems I run across many "oversized" pits, and it is also a wierd way for me to un-demonize the breed.









Here they are together:


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

They are both gorgeous......


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't really worry about it. None of mine have an issue with it at all. Some of mine snore but has nothing to do with bites, one of my real loud snorers has perfect scissor bite. 

I know there are some issues that could come of it, if its severe and with a combined overcrowded problem might make matters worse. I've just never found it to cause problems.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I fostered a lil guy a few weeks ago that had a severe underbite. And i thought he was the cutest thing! the only problem i noticed was when he would pick up a piece of kibble..sometimes it would fling out of his mouth.. Too funny..


----------

